
Ask HN: Will you buy the new iMac Pro? Why/Why not? - awiesenhofer
I am thinking about a new daily driver and am interested in real life considerations and pros&#x2F;cons.<p>If you buy or plan on buying it: What will you use it for? Why choose it over a PC Build or HP&#x2F;Dell&#x2F;Lenovo&#x2F;... Workstation?<p>If you are choosing something different over an iMac Pro i would love to hear from you as well.<p>Thanks!
======
PaulHoule
It looks pretty nice.

If I could get a work PC with an unlimited budget I would want something water
cooled. An advantage of a PC build would it being easy to change the graphics
card a few years down the road.

------
gokaygurcan
I'm happy with my Macbook Pro and just here to say the base prices in USD and
EUR: $4,999.00 (US) and €5.499,00 (NL)

I rest my case.

